# Google- Gut instincts - Northeast Mississippi Daily Journal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Gut instinctsNortheast Mississippi Daily Journal, MSBy Michaela Morris Unpredictable bouts of diarrhea and constipation made Selina Crayton's life very unpredictable until she got her *irritable bowel syndrome* under control this summer. "It's like a roller coaster ride," said Crayton, 36, of Tupelo. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

